# Taylormade torque wrench



## tincup (Feb 3, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone would be able to help me with a query. I have recently purchased a taylor made putter and with the greens at my club been a little slow, I would like to increase the weight in it. My question is does anyone know what torque setting this is set at as I dont want to pay Â£25 for something when I have got a torque wrench at work with the right torx bits.
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Craig


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't you use a torque wrench to undo it, and then use the same setting to do it up?

I think I read what the torque setting was in a golf magazine recently. 25 somethings springs to mind, but not sure what the units were. Useful, I know.

Does it not say on TMs web site?


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 3, 2009)

30 lbin for existing ports, 40lbin for the new R9 range. Got it from an american site, so you may need to convert the units.

See if 30lbin will undo it, then take it from there.


----------



## tincup (Feb 3, 2009)

I checked the taylormade site but coudn't find anything.
Thanks for that Murph
Craig


----------



## Twire (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a torque wrench here that I had with my superquad. It's a T bar wrench and doesn't need a great deal of force before it goes click. I can't imagine the torque settings are critical, just tight enough not to lose the weights.

Sorry I can't be more specific.


----------



## andiritchie (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a Tm rescue dual and changed the weights from draw to fade just using a cordless with a star bit and they have not fell out or anything


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2009)

Why not send an e-mail to TM customer services and see if you can't blag a freebie


----------



## tincup (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I will try that Homer, thanks again for the replies
Craig


----------



## StuartD (Feb 4, 2009)

Tincup

I have one kicking about the garage somewhere. It was for a R7 425 driver. Doing a garage tidy up this weekend and will look it out for you.


----------



## tincup (Feb 5, 2009)

Cheers Stuart
That would be much appreciated


----------



## StuartD (Feb 17, 2009)

tincup 

Finally got round to tidying garage and found it. PM sent


----------

